# Minolta srt mc-II



## jlykins (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a Minolta srt mc-II that my mom got when she graduated from highschool back in the 70's. It has a 35mm and a 105mm lens with it, both in good shape. I really don't use it at all anymore so I was thinking of selling it, can anyone tell me what I should ask for this thing? I can post some pics of it up if need be.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 6, 2008)

In good functioning condition and with the glass clean you can safely ask $100.00 for the entire package.


----------



## jlykins (Jan 6, 2008)

thank you.


----------

